# Custom String Colors



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey 66 your links aren't working. Says we have to add you as a friend. Before we can see the pics. 

I have VT strings on my bow. They are purple and lime light. You can see pics of mine in the thread called rigs here in the ladies section.


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry i aint quight figured out how to post pictures yet. i thought if i linked them to my myspae yaw would be able to see them but ovesley not.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

robbies gurl166 said:


> Now here is my boy friends hes has a 2009 hoyt katera with orange and purple strings orange wraps with three purple blazers and his sling is orang and puprple.


Sweet another Clemson Fan!!! :thumb:

On my three bows... 

'06 Equalizer- Hot Pink and Dark Green
'07 Equalizer- Flo Green and Silver
'08 DXT- Red and Chocolate Brown

My arrows currently have Battledrum wraps and two hot pink and one camo blazers

My Husbands' bows...
'07 Allegiance- Dark Green and Bronze
'07 Guardian- Dark Green and Silver
'03 Patriot- Kiwi and Silver

His arrows also have Battledrum wraps and two whites and an olive green blazers

On the two bowfishing bows...
Solid Black on one and Black/ White on the other 

That's all for the moment :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

My bow has an awesome looking neon purple/black and silver/black Prostring on it with clear servings! I love it! Can't post up a pic right now but I will asap.


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

CricketKiller said:


> Sweet another Clemson Fan!!! :thumb:
> 
> On my three bows...
> 
> ...




ow yes he is a die hard clemson fan he has 3 bows an old pse a hoyt vipertec and his hoyt katera and all three of them have orange and purple strings it fills good to have some body from our state to actully take intrest in bows other than us.
Angel


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

yea cricketkiller hes a die hard clemson fan he has 3 bows an old pse a hoyt vipertec and his katera and all three of them have orange and purple strings. its nice to no that there is someone else in this state that has the same intrest in bows as us
Angel

keep them coming girls


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

not a chick but, on my hunting rig i have pink/purple and on my target have pink/blue:thumbs_up


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

brbowman said:


> not a chick but, on my hunting rig i have pink/purple and on my target have pink/blue:thumbs_up


No harm done i just want to know what color are peoples bow strings i put my boy frinds colors off his katera up here. do youo love yur katera as much as he loves his.
Angel


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

robbies gurl166 said:


> No harm done i just want to know what color are peoples bow strings i put my boy frinds colors off his katera up here. do youo love yur katera as much as he loves his.
> Angel


Yes both of them:thumbs_up


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

on my 05 Hoyt Vtec-->black, red and yellow with white serving
on my 08 APA Black Mamba X1 --> black and red with red serving


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I currently have no strings on my C4, as it's getting a face-lift; however, on my z7 I have gray, green and light green strings. I'll post a pictures of it when I am able to. The strings and cables turned out beautiful IMO, definitely exceeded what I had in mind.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

On my 737 I have gold and red strings. I have gold wraps with my avatar printed on them done by Battledrum Wraps and metallic gold and red fletchings.



Arrows to the top of the screen are what I use now. The pink and white were for my Kobalt.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheerioette said:


> I currently have no strings on my C4, as it's getting a face-lift; however, on my z7 I have gray, green and light green strings. I'll post a pictures of it when I am able to. The strings and cables turned out beautiful IMO, definitely exceeded what I had in mind.


So, of course, I believe they look better in person... I was just too lazy to get my digital camera, and used my phone instead. :wink:


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

*String Colors*

I have hot pink and yellow strings
Arrow vanes and Bow sling are also hot pink and yellow 
Husband has Green and black and red and black


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cheerioette said:


> So, of course, I believe they look better in person... I was just too lazy to get my digital camera, and used my phone instead. :wink:


I think yours look realy good


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

On my spot bow...Astro Flight pink/gray/black by Extreme Bowstrings.:thumb:









Closer Look....


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

robbies gurl166 said:


> I think yours look realy good


Thanks!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's see, on my bows I have:

09 Blue Fusion Hoyt Ultra Elite--- Hinky Strings Royal Blue and Black/Royal Blue and white--3-04 ACCs with pink AAE vanes/flo red nocks 

09 Jade Hoyt Pro Elite--- America's Best Flo Green/Black--GT 22 Series with 4" hunter green barred feathers/flo green nocks 

01 Cobalt Blue Mathews Q2--- Hinky Strings Royal Blue and Black/Royal Blue and white--3L-04 ACCs with pink AAE vanes/flo red nocks 

:wink:


----------

